# مهرجان ترانيم البابا كيرلس السادس هنا



## minamitias (26 يونيو 2007)

:yaka: 

HOW TO DOWNLOAD ????

click on the link >>>> and ***oll down the page>>> then you will see  that sentence (Save file to your PC: click here)) then click to save . 

1- ترنيمة يا ابو الغلابة***  
للتحميل :- 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996250/fc1878dd/apo_el_3alapa.html

2-ترنيمة أرجع و اقولك يا حبيبي***

للتحميل  :- http://www.2shared.com/file/1995685/2c60f52d/arga3_w_2olak_ya_7abibi.html


3- جوا طاحونتك يا بابا كيرلس***
  للتحميل :- http://www.2shared.com/file/1995691/32160075/gowa_ta7ontak_ya_papa.html



4-  اصل دا هوا البابا كيرلس***
 للتحميل :- http://www.2shared.com/file/1995706/7c7244a8/howa_da_el_papa.html



5- كل الطلبة يعرفوا اسمك*** 
للتحميل :-  http://www.2shared.com/file/1995718/82d158ee/kl_el_talapa_ye3rafo_esmak.html



6- نفسي اشوف البابا 
للتحميل :- http://www.2shared.com/file/1995727/394316bc/nefsy_ashof_elpapa.html 



7- بقلوبنا نرفع صلاة 
للتحميل :-  http://www.2shared.com/file/1995799/3d0fe270/pe2lopna_nerfa3_sala.html


8- ياللي بتعول التعابي*** 
 للتحميل :- http://www.2shared.com/file/1995828/a2a04c10/yally_pet3ol_el_ta3apa.html



9- بابا كيرلس بركة عظيمة 

http://www.2shared.com/file/1996092/bd278293/07____.html



10 – في الدير جوا القلاية*** 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1995837/2b0460c0/03____.html



11-زي عريس للسما*** 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1995849/83fddb00/02___.html


12- يا ابانا في الطاحونة***  
http://www.2shared.com/file/1995865/b87df5a9/04____.html



13- مع المسيح يا بابا كيرلس 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1995874/d661f47e/07____.html


14- ابويا  الحنين 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996133/310d30b8/05__.html


15 – جوا الطاحونة انا جيت*** 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996147/79216266/06___.html


16-  أحن أب
للتحميل :- http://www.2shared.com/file/1995886/bff7899d/11__.html


17 –  حنين وطيب يا بابا كيرلس
للتحميل :- http://www.2shared.com/file/1995895/3fe5e966/12___.html 


19 – جبال خطايايا***
 للتحميل :- http://www.2shared.com/file/1995913/1f9dac6c/08__.html


20 – سهران طول الليل  
للتحميل   http://www.2shared.com/file/1995920/adb9ae15/09___.htm
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1- اسمك كلو حياة 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996357/63be8749/___.html



2-يا ابو المساكين  
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996400/85e2f02a/___online.html



3- يا ابو الايتام
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996395/2105a969/___online.html



4-يا ناصف المظلوم 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996403/1ceba190/___online.html



5- واقفين كلنا جنب طاحونتك 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996381/3f735c31/___.html



6- قدم حبه  ليسوع ربه
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996373/56e521d2/___.html



7- علي كرسي مارمرقس متنيح 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996366/3f94e41c/___online.html



8- الام ايريني والبابا كيرلس
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996459/8149bccb/__online.html




9- القلب الطيب 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996476/23c0c3d8/__online.html




10 – تلاتة من السما 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996489/34e7c286/___online.html




11- طاحونة قديمة 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996506/6d433f28/__online.html




12- طول الايام 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996525/c67c0c10/__online.html



13- قلبه كبير
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996537/31695c7d/__online.html



14-  لدير مارمينا 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996554/fe3aaa41/__online.html



15- يا ابو قلب طيب 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1996568/dca1b5a9/___.html



16 – بين موج وريح 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1997078/7bcd2166/03____03.html



17- يوم الكنيسة  
http://www.2shared.com/file/1997090/eb9584da/04__04.html



18 – تاهت خطايا 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1997053/de299a6c/08__.html



19- جندي الايمان  
http://www.2shared.com/file/1997061/1b0aa883/14__.html



20- مديح للقديس العجايبي مارمينا  
http://www.2shared.com/file/1997071/21199c2/___online.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6 شرايط ترانيم  للبابا كيرلس  


1- شريط البابا ابويا  
                                   Side  A      
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999128/e7a7c827/el_papa_apoya__A.html 

                                    Side  B
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999113/5b58426c/el_papa_apoya___B.html 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
2- شريط البابا في قلبي  

                                  Side  A
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999210/c017ad8f/Elbaba_Fe_2lby_SideA.html 
                                Side  B 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999179/edd70cf4/_Elbaba_Fe_2lby_SideB.html 
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3- شريط البابا معانا 
                                Side A 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999226/2595b79/El_Baba_M3na_Side_A.html 
                                 side b 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999245/cd0aad45/El_Baba_M3na_Side_B.html 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
4- اولاد البابا 
Side                                   A      http://www.2shared.com/file/2000010/a56c1f4f/awlad_el_papa___A.html
                                            side  B
http://www.2shared.com/file/2000063/7324d832/awlad_el_papa_B_.html

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5- جوه المزار 

                                              Side A    http://www.2shared.com/file/2000096/84d63072/_Koeh_El_Mzar_Side_A.html

                                                 Side B 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2000125/ffe9d234/_Koeh_El_Mzar_Side_B.html
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6- شفيع الملايين 

A  http://www.2shared.com/file/2000148/d702090f/Shfe3_El_Mlayeen_le_Bab_Kyrols_Side_A.html 

B  http://www.2shared.com/file/2000171/85f3e268/Shfe3_El_Mlayeen_le_Bab_Kyrols_Side_B.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope to find any response or comment to put more and more of papa kirolos anthems 
 if there is any trouble in downloading any anthem .. plz  notify me
                                                      pray for me


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مهرجان ترانيم البابا كيرلس السادس هنا*

جميل اوى يا مينا المهرجان ده 
والاجمل انه لحبيبنا البابا كيرلس
وجميل كمان ان اولى مشاركاتك فى المنتدى متميزة فعلا
نورت المنتدى .. ومستنيين موضوعاتك المتميزة دايما
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مهرجان ترانيم البابا كيرلس السادس هنا*

كل دى اول مشاركة 
لا واضح انك هتعمل معانا شغل كويس مستنى تانى موضوع 
الموضوع فعلا جامد 
على فكرة اول مشاركة ليا كانت فى المنتدى هنا كانت عن البابا كيرلس برضك  بس كنت حاطط  شريطين او 7 شرايط وقصة حياته كان كوكتيل جامد  بس ذهب مع الريح 
موضوعك حلو فى انتظار جديدك ​


----------



## GIRO (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهرجان ترانيم البابا كيرلس السادس هنا*

شكرأ جدااا بس انا عايز شريط اسرار البابا   كله


----------



## مريم ملاك (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهرجان ترانيم البابا كيرلس السادس هنا*

انا مش عارفة احمل اى حاجة وانا بحب البابا كيرلس جدا ونفسى احمله ترانيم كتييييييييير


----------



## noraa (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مهرجان ترانيم البابا كيرلس السادس هنا*

الى الاخت مريم  سلام الرب الليك اولا هتضغطى على اللينك هيظهر موقع تنتظرى  حوالى نصف دقيقة الى ان يتم التحميل  فى نهاية الموقع هيظهر مربه  مكتوب كليك  تضغطى  علية click hwr يتم  ومكان اختيار وضع الترنية ويارب اكون عرفت افيدك


----------



## iloveusomuch (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مهرجان ترانيم البابا كيرلس السادس هنا*

*شكراااااااااااااا​*:yaka:
:yaka:
:yaka:
:yaka:


----------



## مريم ملاك (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مهرجان ترانيم البابا كيرلس السادس هنا*

انا بشكركم جدا جدا جدا على الترانيم الكثيرة الجميلة دى لانى بحب البابا كيرلس جدا وبشكركم تانى علشان عرفتونى احملها


----------



## نيلى (1 أغسطس 2008)

انا بحب البابا كيرلس اوى ومبسوطه ان فى ترانيم كتير حلوه ليه


----------



## fox22 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

عاوز اعرف احمل ازاى


----------



## مارىرشاد (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## صمويل ملاك (1 مارس 2009)

انا مش عارف احمل الترانيم ونفسى احملها علشان عيد البابا كيرلس من فضلكم اجيبونى على الايميل


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

شكراااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## روفان (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا  لتعبكم ونرجو المزيد:kap::999:


----------



## ابوالعز وجيه (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا مينا لكن بعد اذنك عاوزين ننزل اللينكات دي علي جروب ava kirelosse علي الفيس بوك علشان تكون بركة لكل العضاء


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

مجهود جبار..ميرسي


----------



## ابوناعازر (29 سبتمبر 2009)

المنتدى جميل بس انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة قوللى يابابا كيرلس مالك


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مميـــــــــــــــــــــــــز

شكـــــــــــــــــــــرا


الرب يباركك​


----------

